# Processess after submit of CSWV document



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

Dear Member,

Anybody any idea what is *internal processes* after submit of CSWV document at VFS global and Consulate General of the Republic of South Africa, Mumbai India.

If anybody knows processes, please share details here.

Thanks

Jthanki


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Jthanki said:


> Dear Member,
> 
> Anybody any idea what is *internal processes* after submit of CSWV document at VFS global and Consulate General of the Republic of South Africa, Mumbai India.
> 
> ...


1) Entire scan of your submission is completed
2) PCC is checked with Interpol and CBI for authenticity
3) Qualifications are checked with Universities for authenticity. This is the most time-consuming process
4) Job Description is matched to Category Applied for
5) SAQA is verified

Optional
6) Checking with Employer about correctness of Job Offer


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> 1) Entire scan of your submission is completed
> 2) PCC is checked with Interpol and CBI for authenticity
> 3) Qualifications are checked with Universities for authenticity. This is the most time-consuming process
> 4) Job Description is matched to Category Applied for
> ...


Dear CSVindia,

Thanks for information.

I have one more query after reading your information. 

Is embassy send mail or online *Qualifications checked* with Universities for authenticity?

I will be grateful if you can send me this information.

Thanks you,

Jthanki


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Jthanki said:


> Dear CSVindia,
> 
> Thanks for information.
> 
> ...


An email is sent to the dept of the university that handles this


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> An email is sent to the dept of the university that handles this


Thanks for information

Jthanki


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Jthanki said:


> Dear Member,
> 
> Anybody any idea what is *internal processes* after submit of CSWV document at VFS global and Consulate General of the Republic of South Africa, Mumbai India.
> 
> ...



Hi Jthanki,

Did you get the status update as "internal processes" ?

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

mharish1219 said:


> Hi Jthanki,
> 
> Did you get the status update as "internal processes" ?
> 
> ...


Not update internal processes status, still display MSG *Application has been received at the “The Consulate General of the Republic of South Africa, Mumbai.* 

jthanki


----------

